# 30 Best Photos From The Sony World Photography Awards 2019



## Braineack (Mar 1, 2019)

some good ones in here:

30 Best Photos From The Sony World Photography Awards 2019


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 1, 2019)

Good shots in that, love the Dog and his Best Friend image.


----------



## Braineack (Mar 1, 2019)

#23 does it for me.


----------



## D7K (Mar 1, 2019)

Some excellent work on show there, almost makes me miss my Sony.... Almost


----------



## Derrel (Mar 1, 2019)

The best 30 of 327,000 entries ! Some fantastic entries!


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 1, 2019)

There are some very good images.....


----------



## Derrel (Mar 1, 2019)

Braineack said:


> #23 does it for me.



A truly excellent photo.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Mar 1, 2019)

Excellent images, but most have so much post processing they could have taken on a phone.


----------



## Call_me_Tom (Mar 2, 2019)

Great images, thanks for sharing.


----------



## cgw (Mar 2, 2019)

Always wondered if these brand-sponsored "contests" had recognizable "looks" in terms of the subjects and processing recipes. Agree that many of these seem over-cooked.


----------



## AlanKlein (Mar 2, 2019)

They're very nice.  Many are heavily processed and more like photo art than pictures.  I think that's interesting because Sony is a camera manufacturer not a software company like Adobe.  You'd think they would pick more out-of-camera shots.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 2, 2019)

///


----------

